# ~~~~> Toy Stores



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

Does anyone know of a good place to buy toys in Mexico City? A large store like Toys Я Us or KB Toys


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There may be such places, particularly in the larger malls. However, Christmas isn't so much about toys and Santa Claus in Mexico. The Three Kings bring gifts in January. There are 'posadas' leading up to Christmas, but the day itself is pretty quiet.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I was at a Mega in Chetumal the other day looking for Hot Wheels for presents and they had a large tent in the parking lot filled with toys, Wall-mart had the same in Villahermosa....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Come to think of it, I did notice that the MEGA that we visited yesterday, in Guadalajara, was putting out pedal cars and other such things at the front of the store. We didn't visit the 'toy section', because we're so old that we haven't been in that part of a store in decades. Hooray! "Rug Rats; bah humbug!"


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

When I first moved to Mexico, Wal Mart has a Christmas display about 8 feet long. Now ( 10 years later) there is ToyLand! and a full time Santa on duty. The problem is the school system teaching reading and cable TV. Now the children want a present on Christmas AND Day of the Kings! 
Who would have thought children could be so evil? 
KB Toy type stores in all major malls... with mall prices.


----------



## tanderson0o (Aug 30, 2009)

I know last year in Acueducto de Guadalupe, the Wal-Mart had a huge tent filled with toy stuff. I would bet that most of the Wal-Marts in Mexico City would be doing the same thing.


----------



## Silence820 (Nov 5, 2009)

*~~~~> Here Is The Update,*

After days of searching through Mexico City, I did manage to find Goofy. It was in the toy department of El Palacio de Hierro. I was with the person that was to receive it at the time, so I waited 2 days then returned alone and to find only 2 left in the store. Thanks to everyone that helped.
:clap2:


----------

